# MISSOURI Rabies Bill SB 566 ACTION ALERT



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Please copy & paste link into your browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it.)

*MISSOURI: *A rabies bill, SB 566 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/intro/SB566.pdf , has been introduced into the Missouri legislature and assigned to the Agriculture, Food Production & Outdoor Resources Committee. The Rabies Challenge Fund has written the letter below requesting that a medical exemption clause be inserted into this bill.

*What You Can Do*

If you are a Missouri resident, please contact the bill sponsor, Senator Dan Brown, and the Chair of the Agriculture Committee below & ask them to place a medical exemption clause into the language of the bill and to vote that the bill "ought to pass." Request that all of the Missouri pet owners you know to do the same.

*Senator Dan Brown *(573) 751-5713 [email protected] 
*Senator Brian Munzlinger,* Chair of the Agriculture Committee (573) 751-7985 [email protected] 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


January 14, 20012

Senator Dan Brown
Senator Brian Munzlinger 

*RE: SB 566 Bill Requiring Dogs and Cats to be Vaccinated Against Rabies*

Greetings Senators Brown and Munzlinger:

The Rabies Challenge Fund supports passage of the proposed language in SB 566 which would amend Section A, Chapter 322 RSMo, Subsection 322.035 (5) to require that dogs and cats be immunized against rabies in accordance with the current recommendations of the Centers for Disease Control’s (CDC) National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s (NASPHV) Rabies Compendium. Also in accordance with the Rabies Compendium, we strongly urge the Committee to insert a rabies medical exemption clause into the language of this bill.

The Rabies Compendium directs that _“All vaccines*must* be administered in accordance with the specifications of the product label or package insert,” _and rabies vaccine labels specify that they are for *healthy* animals. In addition to limiting its rabies vaccine for use in healthy animals, Pfizer’s Defensor 3 label cautions that: _“(a) protective immune response may not be elicited if animals are incubating an infectious disease, are malnourished or parasitized, are stressed due to shipment or environmental conditions, are otherwise immunocompromised..” _

The states of Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws/regulations.

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy _“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,_”[1] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[2] thrombocytopenia, anorexia, regional lymphadenomegaly, cutaneous ischemic vasculopathy;[3] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine.[4] [5] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given to any animal deemed unhealthy by a veterinarian.

A medical exemption clause would allow Missouri veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption for dogs into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005, and not one rabid dog has been reported in the nearly 7 years since. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows:

_A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. _

Without a provision for medical exemptions in Section A, Chapter 322 RSMo, Missouri’s rabies immunization requirement would thrust an ethical quandary on veterinarians with seriously ill patients -- they must either violate their Veterinarian’s Oath and administer a rabies vaccine contrary to sound medical practice and against the vaccine manufacturer’s labeled instructions, or recommend their clients break the law by not immunizing their unhealthy pets against rabies. Being compelled by law to vaccinate sick dogs and cats against rabies in order for their clients to comply with the statute also puts Missouri’s veterinarians at risk of being held liable for any adverse reactions the animals may suffer after administering a vaccine inconsistently with the labeled directions. Owners of critically ill dogs may choose not to comply with the law rather than jeopardize the lives of their pets and then fail to license their dogs to avoid detection.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust and Missouri pet owners, we urge you to insert a medical exemption clause in Senate Bill 566 and to vote that the bill ought to pass. You may contact me at the number below if you would like any scientific data on the rabies vaccine or if you have any questions.

Sincerely,


Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected] 

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Missouri Legislature & Agriculture Committee

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[2] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[3] American Animal Hospital Association, 2011 Canine Vaccination Guidelines, p. 20

[4] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[5] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MISSOURI MEDICAL EXEMPTION SB 566 ACTION ALERT: *A medical exemption clause was included in SB 566 after The Rabies Challenge Fund petitioned the bill's sponsors. Bill SB 566 was read for the 2nd time in the Missouri House on 4/10/12 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/BTS_Web/Bill.aspx?SessionType=R&BillID=5884.


*What You Can Do:*


Please contact your legislators (http://www.senate.mo.gov/llookup/leg_lookup.aspx) & ask them to pass the bill.

Text of SB 566 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/perf/SB566.pdf including exemption:


_(5) "Statement of exemption from vaccination," a written determination, signed by a veterinarian, that a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination for the dog or cat. The statement shall include the owner's name and address, a description of the animal, the medical reason that precludes vaccination, the date of determination, and the period of time for which the medical condition is reasonably expected to persist."_


PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MISSOURI PASSES Rabies Waiver Bill*

*MISSOURI Rabies Medical Exemption SB 566 PASSED 5/17/12*, effective date 8/28/12 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/BTS_Web/Bill.aspx?SessionType=R&BillID=5884 . Missouri has become the 16th state with a medical exemption clause in its law.

Exemption language:


[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]*Chapter 322, RSMo Section 322.005:* (5) "Statement of exemption from vaccination", a written [/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]determination, signed by a veterinarian, that a medical reason exists[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]that precludes the vaccination of the dog or cat. The statement shall[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]include the owner's name and address, a description of the animal, the [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]medical reason that precludes vaccination, the date of determination, [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]and the period of time for which the medical condition is reasonably[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]expected to persist;[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]​​[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]3. It shall not be considered a violation of this section for an ​[/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]owner to have a dog or cat that is not vaccinated for rabies if such [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]owner possesses a current statement of exemption from vaccination for [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]such animal, however if exposure occurs, the dog or cat is considered [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]to be nonvaccinated.​
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Correction*

*CORRECTION MISSOURI: *The medical exemption clause in SB 566 was removed from the version of the bill which passed on 5/17/12. The "Truly Agreed To and Finally Passed" version of SB 566 which did pass http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/tat/SB566.pdf was not posted on the Legislature's website until a week after passage, leading to the incorrect conclusion that the "Perfected" bill text appearing on the Legislature's bill status including waivers http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/perf/SB566.pdf had passed. *This version of the bill including rabies waivers did not, in fact, pass. * 


According to the Missouri Department of Agriculture's Legislative Liason, Rachel Mobley, the final version of SB 566 stripped the language which required all dogs and cats to be vaccinated against rabies. Because there is no statutory requirement for rabies vaccination in the final bill or in state law, there was no need for a medical exemption clause in SB 566. Rabies vaccination requirements are determined at the county level.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

since you like posting about rabies every month i got a Q? why ur so into it, it aint helping? how meany dogs died of rabies ? none aka 0. all this stuff about it and we got high rates of kennel cough and pravo virus they kill more dogs then rabies..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It's about this:

http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/education/why-challenge-current-rabies-vaccine-policy

http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> since you like posting about rabies every month i got a Q? why ur so into it, it aint helping?


My 6 year old labrador, Meadow, developed an aggressive mast cell cancer directly on the site of his rabies booster. That cancer spread throughout his body & claimed his life, which started my interest in the rabies vaccine & rabies laws.

Contrary to what you may think, my interest in the rabies vaccine has helped & that interest has led to rabies law changes in Alabama, California, Maine, Rhode Island, Texas, Arkansas, Kansas, West Virginia, Wyoming, Virginia, and Wisconsin. You may be unaware of the fact that the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and the one with the most and worst reported adverse reactions. Because it is the only one required by law, it is important that laws accurately reflect the available scientific data on the vaccine.

Dog owners are not required by state law to vaccinate their animals against kennel cough and parvo virus. Even so, I do make data available on those vaccines as well so that dog owners can educate themselves and make informed vaccine choices.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Kris,
I just signed up for a semimar in MO and they wanted a copy of my vacc records, altho they never stated what vaccs were required. This led to a discussion where the gal in charge stated that supposedly rabies is so epidemic in MO that even though the vacc is only required every 3 years, it is recommended it be given every year.
I was shocked at this, because frankly it just didnt make any sense. Rabies in a wild animal population tends to be cyclic, because it kills off the host population, leaving only a few who werent exposed, until the population recovers, which tends to take several years, and theres no proof that rabies given every year is any more effective (never mind the side effects).

Evidently, MO vets havent read about the "new" resesearch.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

every year we have to give rabie vacine to our dogs in cali.. wont u have them froce every one to vacinate there dogs/cats then we will have less viruses going around,need people :ie: none american to vacinate there dogs/cats then the rate of spread will go down.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Kris L. Christine said:


> My 6 year old labrador, Meadow, developed an aggressive mast cell cancer directly on the site of his rabies booster. That cancer spread throughout his body & claimed his life, which started my interest in the rabies vaccine & rabies laws.
> 
> Contrary to what you may think, my interest in the rabies vaccine has helped & that interest has led to rabies law changes in Alabama, California, Maine, Rhode Island, Texas, Arkansas, Kansas, West Virginia, Wyoming, Virginia, and Wisconsin. You may be unaware of the fact that the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and the one with the most and worst reported adverse reactions. Because it is the only one required by law, it is important that laws accurately reflect the available scientific data on the vaccine.
> 
> Dog owners are not required by state law to vaccinate their animals against kennel cough and parvo virus. Even so, I do make data available on those vaccines as well so that dog owners can educate themselves and make informed vaccine choices.


It was most likely the vets faulght not the vacine that caused the cancer and or unsterle needles and outdated vacine


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> every year we have to give rabie vacine to our dogs in cali.. ...


Alabama and Rhode Island in 2009 were the final states to adopt a three-year rabies vax protocol; all fifty states now have three-year vax protocols.

No _state_ requires annual rabies vax for dogs any more. Every _state_ now has a three-year revaccination protocol after the second vaccination is given. 

So all states (but not every town) now accept the three-year rabies vaccination protocol. (Most towns simply adopt their state's regs.)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

mel boschwitz said:


> This led to a discussion where the gal in charge stated that supposedly rabies is so epidemic in MO that even though the vacc is only required every 3 years, it is recommended it be given every year. .....and theres no proof that rabies given every year is any more effective (never mind the side effects).


Rabies in Missouri, as in all other states, is primarily a wildlife issue, not a domestic pet problem. If you click on this link http://health.mo.gov/living/healthcondiseases/communicable/rabies/reports.php you will be able to access data on rabies back to 2007. For instance, to date in 2012, 739 animals were tested (euthanized & brain samples tested), of those 13 were positive and they were bats & skunks--none of the 260 dogs killed tested positive for rabies. In 2011 -- 1,868 animals were tested with 29 positives (bats & skunks) -- none of the 568 dogs killed were positive for rabies. In 2010 -- 2,590 animals were tested with 63 positives (62 bats & skunks, 1 cat), none of the 644 dogs killed tested positive.

Overvaccinating dogs against rabies does nothing to address rabies in the wildlife population, but it does needlessly put dogs at increased risk for adverse reactions to the vaccine.

According to veterinary vaccine research scientists, the 3 year and 1 year rabies are the same in terms of efficacy and duration of immunity (see below). The Centers for Disease Control's National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians (of which Missouri's State Veterinarian is a member) reccomends a 3 year, not a 1 year rabies vaccine (see below).

CDC's National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian's* 2008 Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control **h*ttp://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/rr5702a1.htm "Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. ....... No laboratory or epidemiologic data exist to support the annual or biennial administration of 3- or 4-year vaccines following the initial series. ....All vaccines must be administered in accordance with the specifications of the product label or package insert.*"*

The USDA allows vaccine manufacturers to relabel their 3 year rabies vaccines as 1 year products. This link http://www.calmanimalcare.com/vaccine.htm , you will be taken to the Calm Animal Care website, which has posted Colorado State University's Small Animal Vaccination Protocol for its veterinary teaching hospital, which states:"Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product.*"* 

"In the case of Defensor 1 and Defensor 3 vaccines made by Pfizer, testing is the _only_ difference between the products. 'The formulations are the same, but regulatory requirements for the one- and three-year vaccines are different, requiring distinct and separate studies for each label,' said Pfizer spokesman Richard Chambers." *States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals, *by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _8/12/11 http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501


According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, "There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness. However, if they are 1 year rabies vaccines, they must be legally given annually!"from*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines *
*http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What%20Everyone%20Needs%20to%20Know%20About%20Canine%20Vaccines.htm*


In an April 1, 2008 _DVM360 _article entitled, *Canine Vaccine Update (Proceedings) *http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/Medicine/Canine-vaccine-update-Proceedings/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/562405 by Dr. Craig Datz states that, "..some brands of rabies vaccine are identical whether labeled as 1- or 3-year..."


*2006 Canine & Feline Vaccination Guidelines, A Forum on Issues and Controversies *by Dr. Richard B. Ford, DVM, Professor of Medicine, North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine http://www.hcvma.org/notes/SpeakerNotesRichardFord.pdf Table 2 on Page 4 states: *Vaccine Type:* Rabies, 1-year: *Minimum Duration of Immunity: *3 Years (must be administered annually)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> It was most likely the vets faulght not the vacine that caused the cancer and or unsterle needles and outdated vacine


Certainly not. Scientific data has shown that the rabies vaccine can/does trigger cancerous tumors at vaccination sites (see below). The term "oncogenic" means "causing tumors: relating to or causing the formation and growth of tumors."

*Research Updates: Investigating the Impact of Vaccine Administration Site Changes in Cats*

Oct 1, 2009
By: Erika Meler, DVM, MS, Barrak Pressler, DVM, PhD, DACVIM

VETERINARY MEDICINE​ 
http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.co...f-vacci/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/632167

The study's results also imply that the rabies vaccine may be the most oncogenic. After 1996, when specific locations could be associated with specific vaccines, the right rear limb, which is the recommended site of rabies vaccination, was the most common site of injection-site sarcomas. 

Below is the Journal of Veterinary Medicine abstract of an important documenting fibrosarcomas at presumed rabies vaccination sites. Some veterinarians deny that dogs develop cancerous tumors at vaccination sites --this study suggests otherwise! The researchers used the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines in the study. 

The following quote is from the full study text: *"In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992)."*

*Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas*

*Journal of Veterinary Medicine*, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291(6) 

Vascellari M.[1]; Melchiotti E.[1]; Bozza M.A.[1]; Mutinelli F.[2]

[1] Address of authors: Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale delle Venezie, Histopathology Department, Viale dell'Università 10, 35020 Legnaro (PD), Italy; [2] Corresponding author:, Tel: +39 049 8084261, Fax: +39 049 8084258, Email: [email protected]

Abstract: 
Summary 

Fifteen fibrosarcomas, surgically excised from presumed sites of injection in dogs, and 10 canine fibrosarcomas excised from sites not used for injection were histologically and immunohistochemically compared with 20 feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas. Canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites were of grade I (3), of grade II (4) and grade III (8). Two fibrosarcomas from non-injection sites were of grade I, four of grade II and four of grade III. Feline samples were classified as grade I (2), grade II (4) and grade III (14). All fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites of both species showed lymphocytic inflammatory infiltration located at the tumour periphery, while two canine fibrosarcomas from non-injection sites showed perivascular inflammatory infiltration within the neoplasm. All samples were immunohistochemically examined for vimentin, smooth muscle actin, muscle specific actin and desmin expression. All tumours were positive for vimentin. Ten canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and all feline samples contained cells consistent with a myofibroblastic immunophenotype. Aluminium deposits were detected in eight canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and 11 feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas by the aurintricarboxylic acid method. The present study identifies distinct similarities between canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas, suggesting the possibility of the development of post-injection sarcomas not only in cats, but also in dogs.

Document Type: Research article ISSN: 0931-184X 

DOI (article): 10.1046/j.1439-0442.2003.00544.x 
SICI (online): 0931-184X(20030801)50:6L.286;1-


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> every year we have to give rabie vacine to our dogs in cali.. wont u have them froce every one to vacinate there dogs/cats then we will have less viruses going around,need people :ie: none american to vacinate there dogs/cats then the rate of spread will go down.


 
California statute allows for the 3 year rabies vaccine and it has a medical exemption clause that The Rabies Challenge Fund helped to pass into law:

*CALIFORNIA* -- California Department of Public Health Compendium of U.S. Licensed Animal Rabies Vaccines -- 2008, and Their Application in Animals Under the California Rabies Control Program http://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/discond/Documents/2008_CA_rabies_vaccine_compendium.pdf

Division 14 FOOD AND AGRICULTURAL CODE 
SECTION 30801-30807 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=fac&group=30001-31000&file=30801-30807

30801.(d) In addition to the authority provided in subdivisions (a), (b), and (c), a license may be issued, as provided by this section, by a board of supervisors for a period not to exceed three years for dogs that have attained the age of 12 months, or older, and who have been vaccinated against rabies. The person to whom the license is to be issued pursuant to this subdivision may choose a license period as established by the board of supervisors of up to one, two, or three years. However, when issuing a license pursuant to this subdivision,
the license period shall not extend beyond the remaining period of validity for the current rabies vaccination.

Exemption signed into law 10/7/11: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20111007_chaptered.html 



(b) (1) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of four months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine approved by, and in a manner prescribed by, the department, unless a licensed veterinarian determines, on an annual basis, that a rabies vaccination would endanger the dog's life due to disease or other considerations that the veterinarian can verify and document. The responsible city, county, or city and county may specify the means by which the dog owner is required to provide proof of his or her dog's rabies vaccination, including, but not limited to, by electronic transmission or facsimile.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Kris.

The Rabies Challenge is something that our club supports financially and that I personally think was/is badly needed and very beneficial.

My POV is that of course vaccines are unquestionably wonderful and life-saving. So wonderful that we sometimes went overboard with them. Using them judiciously is an ongoing challenge.

JMO!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thanks, Kris.
> 
> The Rabies Challenge is something that our club supports financially and that I personally think was/is badly needed and very beneficial.
> 
> ...


The 3 year vacine cluase is a joke I still had to give the dog all 2 rabie shots on same day. he was vacined erlyer in the year he was 6. Connie you problydont see me walking him amore he died 2 years ago this coming up febury around my birthday... I got in some problems lol


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thanks, Kris.
> 
> The Rabies Challenge is something that our club supports financially and that I personally think was/is badly needed and very beneficial.


Thank you for the support, Connie!

Personally, I feel the most important part of the 5 & 7 year challenge studies The Rabies Challenge Fund is financing is that Dr. Schultz intends to establish the first canine rabies titer. The current one used was set by the World Health Organization for humans, which is then extrapolated to apply to other mammalian species. Because there has been no titer standard specifically set for canines, no state law officially accepts them in lieu of vaccination. Hopefully, Dr. Schultz's data will change that as well as prove a minimum 5 and/or 7 year minimum duration of immunity for the rabies vaccine in dogs.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

It wouldnt let me save my editing when I was fixing my post....

I takeback what I said about the 3 year clauae protocal its a good thing :wink: what ticked me off is the 3 year rabie vacine it comes with 3 year registraightion for the city dont do that connie they gave him 2 vacines on same day he all ready had 1 vacine


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> ... what ticked me off is the 3 year rabie vacine it comes with 3 year registraightion for the city dont do that connie they gave him 2 vacines on same day he all ready had 1 vacine


_
"they gave him 2 vacines on same day he all ready had 1 vacine"_

Who did? Your vet? Without consulting you? That would not only end my relationship with that vet, but would cause me to take further action.

My dogs all have prominent notes on the front covers of their files about no vax ever without written permission from me. And I have copies of the notes, signed by both vets at the practice. I know it's not perfect, but it's my safeguard procedure. 

On the day they get their three-year rabies, I get the county collar-tags (lightweight aluminum tags that also give the vet's name and phone number, an imperfect but still significant identification for my dogs if ever one was lost) saying so, from the vet. (The vet's office collects the small county fee and pays it over, saving me from ever having to go to the county offices, etc.) I want those tags. I don't want there to be any question, in some unforeseen situation, about my dogs being up-to-date on the one vax that's required by law.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

The last part your talking about is what happen we had papers came from the county afher the shots were given we had 3 tags one for each year...our dog was a little thrash talking badass lol got into some fights and bite me,, almost bite a guy on his calf muscle and barked and growl at a lady haha I remember waking up at 3am there were pepole messinf around with our cars I let him out and bamm they tookoff runing scared he ran in the house and went to bed lol


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> Kris,
> I just signed up for a semimar in MO and they wanted a copy of my vacc records, altho they never stated what vaccs were required. This led to a discussion where the gal in charge stated that supposedly rabies is so epidemic in MO that even though the vacc is only required every 3 years, it is recommended it be given every year.
> I was shocked at this, because frankly it just didnt make any sense. Rabies in a wild animal population tends to be cyclic, because it kills off the host population, leaving only a few who werent exposed, until the population recovers, which tends to take several years, and theres no proof that rabies given every year is any more effective (never mind the side effects).
> 
> Evidently, MO vets havent read about the "new" resesearch.


As a Missouri vet, uh, no...I wouldn't say that. 

Rabies is very high in Missouri. Like two years ago, there was 10 bats that tested rabies positive in my county alone, let alone probably many, many more that were never tested. I've had to submit heads of unvaccinated dogs to the state diagnostic lab before that bit someone (i.e.-euthanize and decapitate). Most unpleasant. I do the 3 year thimersol free for dogs and the 1 year Purevax (non-adjuvanted) for cats.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> every year we have to give rabie vacine to our dogs in cali.. wont u have them froce every one to vacinate there dogs/cats then we will have less viruses going around,need people :ie: none american to vacinate there dogs/cats then the rate of spread will go down.





> It was most likely the vets faulght not the vacine that caused the cancer and or unsterle needles and outdated vacine


:-s

No offense seriously, but are you drunk? I have no idea idea what you just said.


----------

